# OT: FIBA World Basketball Championship



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey do you guys care about the World Basketball tournament? and where can I get the games from i have Direct Tv does that carry it?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Help Fiba*

lol it wont be on in australia on direct tv i can tell u that already.. they'll show it on cctv, espn (basically pay tv)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Help Fiba*

Tune in to CCTV-5 on ppstream, u will get most WC games on it :wink:


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Help Fiba*

For the aussie fans, Fox Sports will be showing all the aussie games, and most of the big match-ups. Espn on the otherhand wont be showing it in Australia, as far as I know.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Help Fiba*



chn353 said:


> lol it wont be on in australia on direct tv i can tell u that already.. they'll show it on cctv, espn (basically pay tv)


cctv....i do have two cctv channels but don't know if it is the right ones


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Help Fiba*

Hope you don't mind me changing the thread name lingi1206.

Having not seen Yao in action since he was dominating last season, I really look forward to seeing him get some meaningful playing time this championship. No excuses about him needing rest or should wait 'til he fully heals, he's ready to go and needs to get back on the court.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

China has to play the US so i think that at least would be on espn(i hope) i wonder how many time US with those Allstars players try to dunk on Yao


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

When do the games start?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

August 20th (USA time)


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

iam going to call direct tv right now to try and get cctv 5 GO CHINA!!! (EVEN THOUGH WE HAVE ABOUT THE TOUGHEST SCHDULE Playing Purto Rico, Italy and USA man.....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> iam going to call direct tv right now to try and get cctv 5 GO CHINA!!! (EVEN THOUGH WE HAVE ABOUT THE TOUGHEST SCHDULE Playing Purto Rico, Italy and USA man.....


It's very likely that both Yao and Wang are not gonna play. 

Wang have got injuried 4-5 times in the warm-up games in the recent month so he probably can't make the WC either as Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fVJpeo7PvE

Yi Jianlian's dunk when playing against Paul Gasol (Dunno why this video was names as "Gasol Vs Yi" since the player posterized by Gasol was not Yi)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fVJpeo7PvE
> 
> Yi Jianlian's dunk when playing against Paul Gasol (Dunno why this video was names as "Gasol Vs Yi" since the player posterized by Gasol was not Yi)


"In your face!"
"Oh my goodness"
"Oh my goodness"

:rofl:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

rofl after Yi dunks all of Gasols team mates get pissed at him


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

yi's really gotta cut that hanging and moving around the rim out, in the NBA you'd get a tech everytime and next time down the floor you'll get clocked


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fVJpeo7PvE
> 
> Yi Jianlian's dunk when playing against Paul Gasol (Dunno why this video was names as "Gasol Vs Yi" since the player posterized by Gasol was not Yi)


MAN he has some fire in him i wish he does come to the nba soon and what is PPSTREM????


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> MAN he has some fire in him i wish he does come to the nba soon and what is PPSTREM????


PPstream is a P2P Online TV software. On this board we had a thread talking bout it before (But I can't find it right now, maybe u can dig it out). With it u can get most WC games (not just Team China games!). For instance, in the opening day of WC, u can watch games below with this software:

Puerto Rico-USA
Serbia and Montenegro-Nigeria
China-Italy
Argentina-France

And u can get two China Vs. USA warm-up games on August 7th and 8th!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

............................man if Yao and Wang were there china won't have got No masked cursing - YM so hard sad day for all chinese


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, it's like last year's Rockets. The Chinese have two main players got wiped out.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

It's probably a good thing Yao ain't playing. Carmelo got hurt in the game against Brazil. Yao should just rest until he comes back to Houston. :angel:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> It's probably a good thing Yao ain't playing. Carmelo got hurt in the game against Brazil. Yao should just rest until he comes back to Houston. :angel:


The Chinese Gov. won't let Yao sit...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> The Chinese Gov. won't let Yao sit...


even if the Chinese Gov. allow yao to sit, i don;t think he would pass playing for china besides its a great honor to represent your country i know i know being a fan of thr rocks no one wants to see Yao get hurt but he does need the exercise


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Vs. Yi










:wink:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kisstherim said:


>


I reuploaded the pix to imageshack, so it loads faster.
Anyway, Nice block by Yao.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yao Vs. Yi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yao said get that stuff outta here youngin'


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Any picture featuring Yao makes an interesting picture

And I'm glad Yao's not taking it easy on Yi. The kid's gotta learn to either protect the ball in mid air or do some hesitation motions, else he's just gonna get stuffed.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ming: I set the bar too high 



> China's Yao Ming has admitted that he is struggling to find his best form, despite helping his country avoid an eighth successive defeat in their narrow victory over Australia on Tuesday.
> 
> The NBA all-star scored 21 points and the winning basket in a 63-61 win against an inexperienced Australian line-up at the Stankovic Cup but said his comeback from a foot injury sustained in April had not progressed as smoothly as hoped.
> 
> ...


----------

